# First cheese smoke with the amaze!



## sirsmokey (Feb 24, 2016)

So prior to owning this pellet smoker, I always did cheese with the soldering iron method. I have done cheese with it for upwards of 5 hours and NEVER got color like I got on this batch before. I'm wondering what May have caused this . The level of smoke was about the same as the soldering method. Started pretty heavy for about 10 min then slowed down to a nice thin blue smoke.  I'm wondering if I should have pulled it earlier . Was planning on a months rest.

The smoke was 2 hrs and 45 min with treager hickory pellets. Temp never went above 70. I'm wondering if maybe because the last batch I did it was very cold out, didn't get this color. I did Colby jack, mozzarella, Swiss, pepper jack, mild cheddar, Gouda, havarti dill, 4 sticks of sweet cream butter ( I love smoked butter ), and a quarter pound more of dark chocolate chips to fill the empty spot. Here are some pics!













image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016








1.5 hours and already getting some color














image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016







This mozz kind of baffled me . It was all smoked the same amount of time and was rotated so I'm not sure why I got the three different levels of color but hey, I'll take it.














image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 24, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2016)

Your cheese looks really good!

Your right, very nice color.

Same thing happens to me sometimes the color is darker than others, but the smoke flavor doesn't seem to change with the color.

Al


----------



## sirsmokey (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey thanks al! Yea, I cut a couple hunks off just to taste and make sure it didn't taste terrible since it was so dark but it honestly taste pretty much like my batch that got no color. Weird how that works.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks good from here,, different cheeses will take more color or less just depending on the density of the cheese

This may help ya http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

You will be loving that stuff in two weeks or so,,, better do more before it gets too warm 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A full smoker is a happy smoker - Stay happy 

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Cheese looks great - nice job!


----------



## sirsmokey (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys! And thanks for the link, it was helpful.


----------

